# Jar companies



## Spicey477 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi all, I am on a mad rush to get some more plastic jars in time to send out for Christmas so I did some major research this morning and wanted to share.  I was really looking for a local company (DC area) so that I could pick up for faster service. I ended up with Specialty Bottle (WA and TN) because they marked it rush and their processing time was the shortest(1-2 days).  I did the order over the phone and the agent was super nice and receptive to my rush job.  I had bought my first batch from SKS and really love the product but it was going to take a total of 5 business days and I don't have that kind of time (insert "nobody's got time for that!".  

In my search I also found McKernan (large orders only) and Containerandpackaging.com to have great supplies and prices.  I would definitely order from them in the future if my needs allow.  Just wanted to share my fact finding...


----------



## soap_rat (Dec 13, 2013)

That info is appreciated!  I've been meaning to post along those lines too--I was in a rush to get things in time for my holiday craft fairs and I'd waited until the last minute.  SKS, which had almost everything I wanted in one place and for a good price, just needed more time that the others to get it out the door.

I used Specialty Bottle and Sunburst, which is located close to me in Illinois but was more expensive or had fewer choices than SKS.

Not jars, but I also used Nashville Wraps for packaging, they have a really nice amount of eco-packaging as well as regular stuff.  Also FoodBizSupply.com  .  Both of those companies shipped in about 24 hours.


----------



## bcw28 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Bottle and Jar companies that we use.*

I frequent bulk apothecary, Midwest Bottles(in KY), Fruend Container (look for specials), Nashville Wraps, Elements bath and body, and natures garden candles. those are centrally located and usually have fast turnaround because of the UPS and FEDex hubs being so close to them.


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 4, 2014)

Every time I order from SKS it is here next day or two days, even though it says it won't arrive for 5 days.


----------



## paillo (Jan 4, 2014)

I always get my orders really quickly from SKS too, even though it says 5 days to arrive. 

Last order I made for glass jars, though, I ordered from http://packagingoptionsdirect.com/ because the shipping was incredibly low. I haven't received them yet, but I will definitely buy from them again.

I didn't order jars, but have to put in a plug for Peak Candles. I ordered SFIC base and soy wax, and expected it to take several days. I placed the order in early afternoon, and to my amazement it arrived the next day despite the holiday delivery backup!


----------

